# Robert Bateman Art



## Hannybo2006 (May 1, 2013)

Hi all,

My name is Robert Bateman. I come from England in the UK and have recently started taking my artwork seriously AGAIN!
This time I intend on making a big thing of it. Possibly having some of my work commissioned over time.
In the meantime, if you guys could take a look at my new Facebook page 'Robert Bateman Art', it'd be much appriciated.

I will look in to uploading a few pieces on here too.

Thanks all


----------



## Hannybo2006 (May 1, 2013)

Here is my most recent piece of Louis Armstrong


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Ho Hannybo! Photo realism is not really my forte, but it is yours! Excellent works!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

P.s. ill be liking/friending you on fb!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

badass, Robert. Welcome!!


----------



## Hannybo2006 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!  

Here is another of Daniel Craig.


----------



## Hannybo2006 (May 1, 2013)

And Rihanna


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, Robert!...just wow


----------



## bug (Jul 31, 2013)

you do really incredible work, Robert. I definitely liked your Facebook page. just incredible


----------

